# Intel Pentium D 915/920 OCing



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi im new to this OCing but when I saw my CPU was only goin 2.4GHz instead of 2.8GHz (using CPUZ) I decided to see if I could up it a bit  I have Everest and CPUZ. However Everest says I have Pentium D 920 2.8GHz and CPUZ says I have D 915 2.8GHz?!? Does this matter? I just want OC my CPU to get a but more GHz as possible. However I want to make sure I do not over stress my system too much. Id rather be safe than sorry. My system is custom built. So first up my system info:

Field Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	JACKPC
User Name	Jack

Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D, 2800 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	2048 MB
BIOS Type	Award (01/23/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO (512 MB)
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO (512 MB)
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
SCSI/RAID Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3160815AS ATA Device
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	Unknown

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	152624 MB (110806 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter (192.168.2.3)

Peripherals	
Printer	Lexmark 1200 Series
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC [NoDB]
USB Device	Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	Lexmark 1200 Series
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Printing Support

Not sure why it says unknown at motherboard. I have a FOXCONN motherboard model 946GZ7MA 8KS2H, I also have directx 10 not 9...

Next up my memory info (not sure what u need so heres most of it):

Type - DDR2 
Module Size - 2048 MB
Max Bandwith - PC2-6400 (400MHz)
Manufacture - A-Data Technology
Part Number - DQVE1B16
Frequency 200MHz 266MHz 400MHz
CAS# Latency 3.0 4.0 5.0
RAS# to CAS# 3 4 5
RAS# Precharge 3 4 5
tRAS 9 12 18
tRC 12 16 23
Voltage 1.8V 1.8V 1.8V

Now PSU info:

MAKE: WIN POWER
MODEL: ATX - 550L

Im using the factory heat sink that came with the CPU

Right, fan info:

Just the 1 :S that is mounted just below my PSU it is 80mm and I think the fan exhausts the air.

I attempted to run the utility to check temps but it told me my CPU is not intel based!?!? ***!?!?

I think my custom built system (brought from someone) is too crappy to be overclocked?? plus whats with the error message? If I can overclock, great! if not what would I need? more fans? better cooling or would a new CPU be better?

Thanks!

EDIT: A quick look at the readme file and the utility to check the temps doesnt support D processors. That clears things up  any other reliable utilitys out there that I could use? Thanks


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, first I would check the clock speed and FSB of the CPU in the BIOS. Also note down both its temperature and that of other sensors.

Then boot into Windows and download ORTHOS: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm and SpeedFan: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

Load up ORTHOS and let it run for a couple of minutes, then check the CPU core temperatures with SpeedFan. If it's above 60C then you have a heat issue that should be taken care of before you do any overclocking.

Also Everest would display your motherboard as "unknown" if it doesn't have the information for it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

these put out the heat but they overclock like no other

if you have good cooling and power you could hit 3.8-4 ghz

if your mem and motherboard are up for it


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking for BIOS I found this:

CPU Clock speed - 2428RPM
System Clock Speed - 0RPM
Smart Fan Control - Disabled (should I enable?)

CPU Temp - 40 Degrees C
??? Temp - 36 Degrees C (forgot what this was for Ill recheck and edit)


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok... so heres temps using those utilitys you told me to use. Im worried about the results. Should I be, I mean a fire icon can not be good? Do I need better cooling to overclock? heres the results:

(The reason it says IDLE is a clicked stop and then quickly pressed print screen as a forgot... so its still accurate)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

id say your about good (the fire is just a setting) i would not go any higher though


----------



## kungfuturtle (Feb 21, 2008)

so no OCing? what about if I brought a heatsink and fan for my CPU better than the stock one? If so could I have a link or something to some as I wouldnt know where to look/find.

Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i cant link because im at school but my zalman 9500 does a nice job


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't seen you in a long time 0wned


----------

